# Favorite Sports Team



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

it can be any sport at any level

MLB: Cardinals
NCAA Football: Ohio State Buckeyes


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I follow the Redskins and the Nationals. . . . . pity me.    

I always root against the Mets, the Yankees, the Red Sox, the Patriots, the Dolphins, and any team from California.  I was just raised that way.  

DH has his BS from Ohio State and his Masters from UF. . . . his teams always win, even when they're playing each other. 


But really, they're just games, so I'm not rabid about it. . . . .


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The only sport I really follow is the local HS football team. Nice way to spend a Friday night in a small town.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When my son (trumpet player) was in HS we went to the games to watch the band.  The band won awards and the football team, well, let's just say they . . . . .totally didn't.  

We usually left after the half time show.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

New Orleans Saints, Houston Astros, All LSU sports


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When my son (trumpet player) was in HS we went to the games to watch the band. The band won awards and the football team, well, let's just say they . . . . .totally didn't.
> 
> We usually left after the half time show.


We go for the band too. Sadly, at least during football next year, we will no longer have any kids in the pep band (1st time since 2003). My youngest plays the tuba, but alas he will be on varsity next year and the other two will be gone.

However my daughter has played in the University of Montana marching band and will continue to do so and _believe me_ that is the _only_ reason you will ever catch me in Washington-Grizzly Stadium.

My other son actually signed up today to play in marching band next year for the Montana State University Bobcats. Go-Cats!!!.

This years Cat-Griz game will be a blast, not only because it will be played at MSU, but our kids will both be there playing for opposing teams.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was in my marriage vows (31 years ago) that in order to maintain love and harmony I must cheer for the St Louis Cardinals in pro baseball (but I really love to watch anyone play and I cheat and cheer for the Seattle Mariners as my AL team) and the Chicago Bears in football.  We are both loyal Iowa Hawkeyes fans in any sport!  Cheerio, I love checking every day to see what topic you have started next


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't mind Pittsburgh teams at all. . . .went to college only half hour away.

I note they don't riot when their teams win. . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

(My 2 favorite team members)

On the rare occasion that the Miami U. Redhawks actually have a highly competitive team, I'll follow them that year, but most of the time my alma mater is an also ran. (That's the Miami University which is in Ohio -- and is _not_ called "Miami of Ohio" -- which was founded in 1809, 36 years before Florida became a state and 87 years before the city of Miami FL was incorporated. What? Oh, no, we're not at all sensitive about them naming their city after a tribe of native Americans who lived in the Ohio area and for which both the Miami and Maumee rivers in Ohio were named.  )


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been a CUBS fab since I was 7. That's almost 40 years.

Love Notre Dame and Michigan, do not like USC.

For NFL it's gotta be Da Bears!!

Do not like basketball or hockey. We are a 2 sport family: baseball and football and college over pro for football!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've been a Kansas City Chiefs fan since 1965, and a KC Royals (and the A's before that) fan since about that time. I also love Mizzou basketball and football teams.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

University of Arizona Wildcats!!!  

I also had kids in the marching band in high school and for our school it was go to the game to watch the band perform because the football team mostly did not, (very sad they were state champs when my husband and I attended the same school).  I love marching bands and go to their competitions whenever I can find one in our area.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't have a favorite team, but I do really LOVE the Italian Soccer games! It's the only sport I watch.










Sailor


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Alabama Crimson Tide!   Football, basketball and baseball.   However, I (DH doesn't watch sports unless it is UFC, I have no idea what is wrong with him!) do tend to pull for SEC schools.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I follow the Redskins and the Nationals. . . . . pity me.
> 
> I always root against the Mets, the Yankees, the Red Sox, the Patriots, the Dolphins, and any team from California. I was just raised that way.


I'd pity you if you hadn't beaten us out to draft Stephen Strasburg last week.  Amen to your list of those we can't stand though!

Rooting for (pleading with the gods on behalf of) the bipolar Seattle Mariners--win a series, lose 10 in a row, pitch a complete 2 hit shutout, lose another series, send your ace pitcher to the DL, bring up someone from AAA who just might actually, oh, I don't know, HIT a ball?

A good friend down in the Bay Area is an Oakland A's fan. We commiserate all season either on how pathetic our teams are, or how much we hate & despise the Anaheim Angels (don't give me this "Los Angeles blah blah blah longest name in Major League Baseball" garbage). From spring training on, if there's a game, you can pretty much assume I'm in front of the TV with the laptop tracking pitches & swearing at umpires. LOL The running joke was that I scheduled our wedding for an away game day so I could catch the evening rebroadcast that night!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a die hard BEARS Fan.









Believe me you have to be a real fan to back them year after year. New quarterback this year, do I hear Superbowl. I'm not a baseball or Basketball fan so I only enjoy the Fall.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I've been a CUBS fab since I was 7. That's almost 40 years.
> 
> Love Notre Dame and Michigan, do not like USC.
> 
> ...


we might hit head alot then

Cards vs Cubs

OSU vs Michigan or Notre Dame


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the Cincinnati Reds. I just went to Great American Ballpark to see them play the Cubs on the 6th. Go Redlegs!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> The Pittsburgh Steelers


what she said.

I think it was in my marriage vows too. Before I got married, I could have cared less about football.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I love football, so my favorite team is the Cleveland Browns.  I also like to see the Cavaliers & Indians win.

Being from Cleveland, I understand that a true fan roots for their team win or lose.  And the Cleveland teams like to lose (and sometimes win) in the last minute of the game - any game.

Although I didn't go to Ohio State, I cheer for them in college football games - they are the only Ohio team playing at that level.  

But if Miami University is playing, they are the team I back, since it is my alma mater.  This causes me some internal conflict with Pittsburgh.  A Cleveland fan cannot cheer for Pittsburgh.  But having Big Ben R as the Steeler's quarterback has brought more attention to Miami U.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

lynninva said:


> ...
> Although I didn't go to Ohio State, I cheer for them in college football games - they are the only Ohio team playing at that level. But if Miami University is playing, they are the team I back, since it is my alma mater.


w00t! (Class of '7


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

cheerio said:


> we might hit head alot then
> 
> Cards vs Cubs
> 
> OSU vs Michigan or Notre Dame


YUP!! Can't get much more opposed than that!! Pretty sure I won't be talkinng to you any more!! Just kidding


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Notre Dame for College Football

Spurs for NBA

Boston RedSox for MLB


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Anything LSU, Geaux Tigers!!!

Professional, I have to root for all the Dallas teams.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I am a HUGE New York Yankees fan, have been since I was a kid.  Baseball is my sport, and things never seem quite right to me when it's off season!  I'm also a big New York Giants fan.

I live in CT, and the state is about evenly split between Red Sox and Yankees, and Patriots and Giants.  Makes life interesting!

I am a huge fan of the Uconn women's basketball team as well.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Forgot about these guys as well, not sure if it's considered a "sport"


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

In MLB and NFL, I am a fan of the Atlanta teams and have been since they came into existence in 1966.  In college football, I am a Georgia Tech fan.  I don't follow or care for basketball, so I have no preference there.  Our oldest daughter was a percussionist during her middle and high school years and marched with the HS band for 6 years.  During the last three of those years, I served as band booster president.  As with others here, our band was outstanding in their field and the football team was out, standing in their field.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Nebraska Cornhuskers

Go Big Red!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nationals took 2 out of 3 from the Yankees in NY!  Doing a happy dance. . . .


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

When I married my husband he was a huge Red Sox fan...so for the past 36 years I've loved the Red Sox.  We had a lot of lean years there and it's good to finally be on top!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tennessess Lady Vols!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I don't follow sports much, but I'm loyal to all the Detroit teams (even the Lions), plus Liverpool Football Club on that side of the pond  (FIL is from Liverpool.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Although Kansas City teams and Mizzou are my favorite teams, I have to admit that I've had a fondness for the Red Sox since the '60's when Tony Conigliaro was playing. My mom and dad used to take me to double-headers when the A's were in KC and Boston was playing. I LOVED Tony C. (The US version of "Fever Pitch" struck a chord with me when I saw the shrine to Tony C.)

I've also been a Steelers fan over the years, as I remember well the days of Bradshaw, Harris, and crew.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I don't follow sports much, but I'm loyal to all the Detroit teams (even the Lions), plus Liverpool Football Club on that side of the pond  (FIL is from Liverpool.)


My dad is diehard Detroit fan. Tigers,Pistons,Lions,Red Wings. He grew up in and around the Detroit area so he LOVES the Detroit teams. I am one of 5 and none of us really root for his teams (we moved from Michigan before alot of us got old enough to have favorites) and it makes him sad none of us really like his teams. LOL

So I support detroit teams (for/with him) when they aren't playing any of my teams


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Yankees, Boston Bruins, and New England Patriots (I was born and raised in Boston, and yes I know it's sacreligious to be from Boston and love the Yankees but I fell in love with a life longer New Yorker and it just happened! LOL) I have no interest in the NBA.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't much like professional sports now that the players are millionaires.

That being said......
I grew up in Cleveland and like the lady said, once a Browns fan.....
See Cleveland fans understand being loyal. Whether the team wins or loses.
And you stay until the game is over, no matter how bad they are losing and no matter how cold it is.
(Did you ever notice that the football stadium in Cleveland is on the lakeshore and the opening faces the lake winds?)
Cleveland fans (and I have been gone since 69) don't like Baltimore anymore.
See the Ravens team was the Cleveland Browns - Modell took the team from Cleveland to Baltimore.
Now you would think that the Balt fans wouldn't stand for that considering that they whined for years about losing their beloved Colts (slinking away in the middle of the night).  Yeah there is a lot of "lore" in Baltimore (ever seen Diner) about the beloved Colts.  And yet they embraced another city's sorrow.
At least Modell left Cleveland the name - and so they still have a Browns team.

This little note should emphasize that a Browns fan is a Browns fan  - forever.
I haven't lived in Cleveland for 40 years and the Ravens thing happened since then and I still take it personally.

Just sayin.....cause you asked.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

^My wife is that way regarding the Browns, she grew up in Akron.

And oh, she HATES the Denver Broncos and John Elway, lol.

I humor her and watch the Browns games with her when they are on.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ever since Larry Bird retired, I am not as into it as I was, but I still root for the Celtics. I was never into the Buffalo Bills til I moved away, but now I root for them (please don't laugh at me)  Also, I like the Sabres. 
I root against, the Tennesee Titans, Miami Dolphins (squish the fish), the Cowboys and the Lakers. 
In NASCAR I want anyone but Tony Stewart to win! 
kjn


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I am such a diehard fan of the Kansas City Chiefs that I have not missed a game (on the radio, tv, or occasionally in person) since 1965 (45 years!). I've been in labor, as well as had family members performing in plays, and had sick and dying relatives during games, but have still managed to at least hear a broadcast. In a couple of instances, I had to listen on tape delay (by a couple of hours), but I've still heard/seen 'em all (good AND bad).  I know. My husband doesn't know how lucky he is!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Harlem Globetrotters


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

CHARGERS!!! FTW


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Love Notre Dame and Michigan, do not like USC.


LOVE USC, do not like Notre Who? or UCLA 

HUGE Packer Backer... Go Pack Go!



VictoriaP said:


> or how much we hate & despise the Anaheim Angels (don't give me this "Los Angeles blah blah blah longest name in Major League Baseball" garbage).


While they are *my* favorite team in baseball, I TOTALLY agree with you about the name change and call them the Anaheim Angels too.


----------



## jgbex (Mar 6, 2009)

NFL - has to be the Green Bay Packers since I live here and grew up with all that stuff.
College football - Wisconsin
MLB - Chicago Cubs
Womens college basketball - Tennessee Lady Vols


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! There are people who really like other baseball teems.  I thought they just existed to give the Cubs someone to play.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Although they continually break my heart, ruin my dreams and cause me general anxiety, I love the NY Mets and let me add, you gotta have a lot of heart to love the NY Mets....*


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

When it comes to college basketball I love, love, LOVE UNC-Chapel Hill Tarheels.  Have since birth.  Can't stand and will root for anyone against Duke.  Have since birth.  

As for the NFL, I like the Redskins and Panthers.  Grew up as a Redskins fan due to my mom, but my dad was a Cowboy fan.  Sundays were fun in our house.    Since the Carolinas got the Panthers, they've really been who I follow.  Didn't even tell my husband I was in labor with our first child so I could finish watching the game!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have been a braves fan since the Dale Murphy era, though all the bad years, then good years and now so-so years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Braves didn't have a very good weekend in DC, did they?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As I said, been a Braves fan a long time, them having a bad weekend anywhere isn't suprising.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love college football. I, of course, am a Texas fan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

NFL: Miami Dolphins


----------



## JH88 (Jul 8, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Yankees... (I was born and raised in Boston, and yes I know it's sacreligious to be from Boston and love the Yankees but I fell in love with a life longer New Yorker and it just happened! LOL)


This makes you one of the rare smart ones from there. Shame about the Patsies bit, though. My hometown teams are the Yankees and Jets, but there's only one team and sport that captures my heart and soul - Manchester United. I was brought into it through my English ties and nothing is better than a crucial goal to bring the Stretford End off of their feet! I've been to Old Trafford and I've followed them away in London when they played Fulham.

You can change your job, your religion, your lifestyle, your home, even your accent. But you can't change your football club.


----------

